# Adequate RO System for a 250 Gallon Tank



## birdz (Feb 23, 2009)

First of all, Hello! I'm new to the forum.

I'd like to know what RO filter system I should get.

I'm just getting into the hobby. I picked up a 55 gallon tank to start off with and I can easily see myself upgrading it in just a couple years time.

I'll be doing saltwater. Fish first and ultimately a mini-reef. I'd like to get an RO filter that has enough output for a 250? gallon tank so when I upgrade the tank I don't need to upgrade my RO system. I suspect I'll use the RO system to drink out of too. I have well water here and it's pretty hard - we get the orange buildup in toilets & showers. I plan on adding a water softener too and I don't really know how that will play into things.

I know there's a lot of knowledgable people here so any kind of helpful insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zona322 (Dec 5, 2008)

i have a 250 90 and 75gal tanks I am using this one and make plenty of water for all of them in one day.
AQUARIUM RO DI REVERSE OSMOSIS WATER FILTRATION SYSTEM - eBay (item 200312561018 end time Feb-23-09 14:55:13 PST)


----------



## birdz (Feb 23, 2009)

link no longer available?
What about a system like this?
Rioflow™ 5-Stage Reverse Osmosis System, 60 GPD w/TFC Membrane & Quick Connect Fittings - H2ODISTRIBUTORS.COM


----------



## chris777 (Oct 28, 2010)

you want to get an aquasafe system the produce 100% pure water at 0PPM and are very ecconimical to run Aquarium Water Filtration Page


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

You do not want an ebay type system, with RO/DI you really do get what you pay for so shop wisely.

Take a look at the CSP-DI or better yet MaxCap found here on sale directly from the manufacturer. Then ask around about Spectrapures reputation in this honny over the last 25 years, I think you will be sold easily.

SpectraPure Customer Appreciation SALE! 20% - 50% off

SpectraPure Water Purification Products

You won't find a better system at any price.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a U.S.WATER system 100gpd unit. just RO not DI. I like it alot, it brings my TDS from 400+ down to under 004 usually its at 002 on the outflow.

I have a 210 and had a 25gpd unit needless to say 8 days of filling is for chumps got the 100gpd unit a 100g and 45g holding tanks(heated) so I could actually enjoy the tank rather then work on PWC's daily.

I had a spectrapure, my US water 100gpd was cheaper then my MPDI25 from spectrapure.


----------

